# What is this ?!?



## edelbroke (Sep 22, 2009)

I posted on the general board before I saw the pre 33 forum with no luck.
I'd really like to know the maker on this and an approximate year... 
Skip tooth, front tire is original, came orange with black pin striping.
Thank you


----------



## BWbiker (Sep 22, 2009)

*Colson?*

It is reminiscent of a "Colson Fairy". Maybe this will spark some else to jump in who knows for sure. Brad


----------



## Herman (Sep 22, 2009)

This style of bike is called a "sidewalk bike",they were popular in the late 1920's-early 1930's,just about every bike mfg. offered them,no idea on the maker of yours


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 23, 2009)

Your bike is a mystery to me, but it reminds me of a really cool bike that Bridgestone made called the picnica. It was a folding bike that looked alot like yours, except with a simple squeeze of the seat stays just below the seat the whole bike would collapse into a nice tight little bundle to be easily carried on a plane train or automobile.


----------

